# Wicked Confused...........



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

one 15" Audiobahn sub. on the box and online stores it says its rated for 600w rms. today i find it on audiobahns' site under the 2002 tech support/sub listings, and that says its rated for 800 rms.........IM CONFUSED. help?


EDIT::: its and audiobahn AW150Q


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

maybe the online stores are selling the 03 versions that only take 600rms???


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

E-mail them! 

[email protected] 

Could be a misprint or something.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I used to own an ALUMQ 15" . Good sub, but the power ratings they give are a little overrated...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....k.....on the box it says 600, on the sub, 600, on the site 800.......when i hook up my fosgate 700s amp to it in mono, it dims the crap out of my lights like both my 12"'s never did...........i cant really say the rating is overrated. sounded good too, was using my trunk as a box


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

what ohm load are you at with the 12 and what ohm load are you at with the 15?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

both are/were running on 4 ohm. i say were cause im trying to figger out how big of a box ima make for it to throw in the trunk, and what material. i'd really like to go fiberglass cause its light. but im used to MDF, and that would be too damn heavy for the ass-end of my car . i also thought about Lexan 3/4-1.5 inches thick. but that gets expencive buying sheets. TOO MANY DECISIONS, NOT ENOUGH MONEY AAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah Audiobahn is very overrated actually. I have never been happy with what i've heard from audiobahn. But you should either email them like sethicless said or just searching and do a little survey. And see what majority of the sites say.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...the only products they put out that i know is overrated is the entire FlameQ series. havent seen any of their new Immortal series subs yet, but i know their linear compression subs are out of this world (not sure about the Flame-Linears). went to a sound-off event in fl n talked to some sponcered guy about em, n he kept going back to how much he could put into one sub, and get no distortion.


----------

